# Mir 24N 2/35 vs. Nikkor 35mm f2 non AI



## samuiltatchev (Jan 8, 2012)

I am choosing between these two vintage lenses and i can't decide which one is better. I'm going to use the lens on Canon 7D body mainly for filming, but also for photography. Any opinions?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2012)

The Nikkor 35mm f/2 O.C. Nikkor has an interesting "look" to its images, and is in fact a very useful "pictorial" lens...it has a roundness to its out of focus backgrounds that is NOT LIKE newer, sharper Nikkor wides. The pre-AI 35/2 is a nice lens actually, and one quite a few hardcore Nikkor afficionados appreciate for the way it renders scenes.

I had an 35mm f/2 pre-AI that I hand AI-converted with a file myself...I loaned it out to my sister-in-law and never got it back...I wish I have never loaned her ANYTHING...

I have no knowledge of the Mir lens. The focal length difference between 24mm and 35mm is of course, quite significant, especially on a small-format capture.


----------



## samuiltatchev (Jan 8, 2012)

The Mir lens is also 35mm.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, sorry, my mistake. Have you Google searched for Mir 35mm f/2 + sample photos   ??? Maybe something would turn up on perhaps the Manual Focus Forum, or some user's blog,someplace.


----------



## samuiltatchev (Jan 8, 2012)

of course I have searched, I have seen photos and videos from both lenses, I just need some professional/ experienced opinions on my problem


----------



## ModelTDesign (Jul 19, 2012)

samuiltatchev said:


> of course I have searched, I have seen photos and videos from both lenses, I just need some professional/ experienced opinions on my problem



Hi!  I shoot video exclusively with either a Canon T3 or 7D.  I don't even own a Canon AF lens any longer (non-L AF lenses are soft, harsh, and dingy) but I own 4 Vintage Nikkors (all at least 30 years old), 2 recent Nikkor zooms, and 2 Vintage Russian Primes:

Nikkor 28mm f2.8 AIS
Nikkor 35mm f2 Pre-AI
MIR-24 35mm f2
Nikkor 50mm f1.4 Pre-AI
HELIOS 44m 58mm f2
Nikkor 135mm f3.5 Pre-AI

Nikkor 28-200mm D Series
Nikkor 18-135mm G Series (with Aperture mod)

The difference between the MIR-24 and the Nikkor 35mm is this...  

The Nikkor/Nikon is very clear, sharp, contrasty (even at f2) lens, and the industry standard back in the 60's for News and Magazine Photographers.  If you compare it to Nikon's current glass it has considerably more bite and depth.  Not the greatest Bokah, but it's not bad considering this lens is as crisp as it is.

The Russian MIR-24 is a whole different feel, and a trip to own. It has even more contrast than my Nikkors (at least my copy does)  and the wierdest/coolest bokah I've ever seen, especially for video.  Just a hair less sharpness than the Nikkor (but that's a very thin hair, both are tack sharp) and it actually shoots better in low light (less artifacts), even though it's the same f stop range.

If I had to grab 2 primes to shoot video, I'd choose my Nikkor 28mm (arguably the sharpest Nikkor glass ever made) my MIR-24, and my 28-200 D for everything else in between.  

So I prefer the MIR-24, its a total blast and really fun to shoot with.  I have it mounted on my Prime camera, and I only switch it out when I have to because of distance.

MT


----------

